# Parliamo di "matti"



## Tebe (30 Giugno 2012)

Qualche giorno fa nel forum, un non registrato dalla mentalità trollesca, ha carinamente dato della schizofrenica ad una registrata e un altra forumista lo ha "bacchettato" spiegandogli che la schizofrenia colpisce solo le persone molto intelligenti che hanno pensieri complessi infatti solo l'1 per cento della popolazione ne è affetto.


Ovviamente non è così.
Non colpisce solo le persone intelligenti. Può colpire tutti. Stupidi e non. E' tendenzialmente ereditaria e devono concorrere molti fattori per farla sviluppare compreso il rapporto con la madre che sembra sia basilare per l'insorgenza.


E' qualche giorno che penso alla genitrice.
Il motivo è il suo compleanno. (come il natale, la pasqua o altre ricorrenze)
Appena passato..
In quei momenti la penso. La vedo in me. 
Ormai sono anni che non abbiamo più nessun tipo di contatto ma...


Si dice che il ciabattino vada in giro con le scarpe rotte.
La sarta con gli orli scuciti.
E via di seguito.
Confermo.


Non ho mai scritto perchè anni fa decisi di scatenare la terza guerra mondiale in famiglia, chiamando a rapporto vivi e morti scuotendo l'ordine costituito e dogmato fatto di silenzi. Finte verità e tutto l'allegro repertorio.
Vengo da una famiglia di medici e matti. Di tutti i tipi.
Pure lo "stregone" omeopatico avevamo. E il patologo alla CSI.
E i matti. Erano "matti" veri e io, probabilmente riconoscendoli a naso, li attiro.
Non scherzo.
E' una cosa bella per me.
Racconterò.


Comunque.
Parliamo di schizofrenia.


Feci fare un tso a mia madre.
Contro tutti. E quando dico tutti.
Dico tutta la famiglia Tebana. Mattia compreso.
In un alzata di scudi che mi ha fatto poi partire l'embolo da terza guerra mondiale. Ma dopo.
Prima c'era la  genitrice.


Arrivai che era ancora in piena crisi psicotica. Era in centro con Paolo. Al tavolo di un bar. Sconvolto.
E la genitrice che...


Non scorderò mai quegli occhi.
Assottigliati. Pieni di odio quando si sono posati su di me.
Le pupille piccole. Le iridi azzurre quasi inesistenti. Il viso tirato e bianchissimo. Un altra persona proprio.
-Mamma...-
-Stammi lontana.- e scappò.
Scappò letteralmente dal tavolo del bar.
Manco fosse alle olimpiadi.
Fu...improvviso, tanto che io e Paolo ci guardammo un attimo e poi. Dietro. ( e a momenti secco d'infarto)


nel frattempo mio padre con i suoi modi dittatoriali mi chiamava, intimandomi nel vero senso della parola di rivolgermi al dottor tal dei tali che lui avrebbe saputo cosa fare che...
Gli risposi solo che era basta.
Chiamai i carabinieri.
Paolo non voleva.
Arrivò Mattia.
Tutti in caserma.
Mio padre intanto con i suoi potenti mezzi aveva già chiamato il maresciallo ma grazie al cielo il maresciallo ascoltò me.
Non mio padre. 
Non Paolo.
E nemmeno Mattia.




Conclusione.



Schizofrenia paranoide cronicizzata. Grave. 
Si cura oggi la genitrice?
Naturalmente no, se non occasionalmente e a cazzo.
Il suo compagno non interviene.
Come non è mai intervenuto mio padre quando era suo marito.
Come non sono mai intervenuti gli altri.
Per carità...non le hanno fatto mancare niente, tranne la cura.
Perchè non è facile.
E la collaborazione del malato è basilare.
Perchè se lui non collabora.
E' solo un lento morire. E non puoi fare NIENTE. 
ma _prima_ della cronicizzazione si poteva fare. Ragionando. 
Quando ancora lei, che non è mai stata dotata di ste grandi sinapsi, poteva "capire".
perchè me ne ero accorta io. Che ero "piccola". Che non avevo una laurea in medicina.
Ma vedevo. Ascoltavo. Elaboravo.
E c'erano dei fatti. Degli atteggiamenti che non erano già normali.
Un pò da film dell orrore per capirci. Alcuni davvero gravissimi.
Imperdonabili.
Non perdonerò mai nessuno di loro per questo credo.
Non lo so. Magari si. Chissà cosa succederà nella vita. 
I morti ormai, cazzi loro.
Per quanto mi riguarda faccio solo in modo che la tomba di famiglia non sprofondi ma per il resto.
Cenere.
E i vivi...se vogliono cantare e suonare con me devono fare dei passi. 
Senza quelli.
Cenere pure loro.


Gli schizofrenici, se non curati, hanno crisi psicotiche, negli anni,  sempre più violente e ravvicinate, inframmezzate da periodi di quasi normalità.
Ogni crisi ammazza una quantità importante di neuroni.
Neuroni che non si riformano più.
Neuroni che porteranno alla demenza senza appello.
Sempre che il malato non uccida qualcuno o non uccida se stesso.


Quel tso da me voluto aveva scatenato "Bruciamo sul rogo Tebe!".
Con Mattia in prima fila.
_Questo ad una madre non si fa._
 Quante volte me lo ha ripetuto. Quante.


Dopo il tradimento, Mattia mi disse che fu quel momento che sentì incrinarsi qualcosa nel nostro rapporto.
Lo avevo spaventato a morte.
Si era spaventato per il modo con cui avevo fatto fare il tso a mia madre. La freddezza che avevo usato. Come se fosse una sconosciuta.
Si era spaventato per le cose che dissi ai miei famigliari e la durezza del mio comportamento.
Si spaventò della mia assoluta mancanza di rispetto verso la famiglia,_ perchè Tebe, certe cose non si devono dire._




E rimase scioccato quando chiusi il mio rapporto con tutti, senza se e senza ma.
Rimase allucinato quando mi chiamarono mesi dopo perchè lei aveva avuto un altra crisi psicotica e si era chiusa in bagno sostenendo cose assurde e ...
Io dissi semplicemente che non ne volevo sapere.
Perchè se sei quello che uccide me. Consapevolmente o inconsapevolmente. Puoi essere chiunque.
Ma io ti allontano.


Se chiedi aiuto ci sono. Anche se quell'aiuto potrebbe uccidermi. Ma devi collaborare.
Se no ti fotti.
Malattia o non malattia.



Parlai moltissimo con lo psicologo e lo psichiatra che curarono in quel periodo mia madre.
Mi aiutarono a non mollare. Furono davvero, insieme ai carabinieri, delle persone che rivelarono un umanità che non mi sarei aspettata.


In quelle quattro settimane di tso non la vidi. Lei non voleva.
Chiese una sola volta di me. A Mattia. Che invece voleva vedere.
-Sta bene mia figlia?-
-Si.-
-Peccato.-


Oggi questa frase è una cosa ironica che ci fa sempre sbellicare dalle risate quando ce la diciamo.


E ce la diciamo quando uno dei due fa qualche cazzata in casa tipo lui che pianta un quadro e spacca tutto il muro senza riuscire a piantare il chiodo e gli dico
-Ma stai bene?-
E lui -Si.-
E io -Peccato!- e giù a ridere.




Adesso mi sento molto meglio.
Avevo sta rogna allo stomaco da giorni e il commento della forumista di là mi ha fatto vedere la luce.






Ora vado a rimettermi la camicia di forza.
Rosa naturalmente.
Con vibratore incorporato. Ovvio.


----------



## Leda (30 Giugno 2012)

"Il medico pietoso fa la ferita infetta."

Matrignola dice che hai fatto bene col TSO.
Hai mai letto Watzlawick?


----------



## Tebe (30 Giugno 2012)

Regina delle Nevi;bt3972 ha detto:
			
		

> "Il medico pietoso fa la ferita infetta."
> 
> Matrignola dice che hai fatto bene col TSO.
> Hai mai letto Watzlawick?


No. Non l'ho mai letto.
Dimmi


----------



## Leda (30 Giugno 2012)

Ti consiglio 'Pragmatica della comunicazione umana', un testo che è la pietra miliare della psicologia sistemica. Non è proprio una lettura da spiaggia e ombrellone, più per i contenuti che non per la trattazione (che è di sconcertante linearità, se si considerano gli argomenti di cui parla) e sicuramente non adatto a tutti, ma prevedo che tu te lo berresti. E penso anche che troveresti qualche risposta, persino a domande che non ti sei fatta 
http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Paul_Watzlawick


----------



## Tebe (30 Giugno 2012)

Regina delle Nevi;bt3974 ha detto:
			
		

> Ti consiglio 'Pragmatica della comunicazione umana', un testo che è la pietra miliare della psicologia sistemica. Non è proprio una lettura da spiaggia e ombrellone, più per i contenuti che non per la trattazione (che è di sconcertante linearità, se si considerano gli argomenti di cui parla) e sicuramente non adatto a tutti, ma prevedo che tu te lo berresti. E penso anche che troveresti qualche risposta, persino a domande che non ti sei fatta
> http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Paul_Watzlawick


Ho letto Wiki. Si. Lo berrò. E non metto in dubbio di trovare risposte anche a domande che non mi sono fatta.

Mi piace quella sensazione.
Ti farò sapere.
Grazie


----------



## Leda (30 Giugno 2012)

Tebe;bt3975 ha detto:
			
		

> Ho letto Wiki. Si. Lo berrò. E non metto in dubbio di trovare risposte anche a domande che non mi sono fatta.
> 
> Mi piace quella sensazione.
> Ti farò sapere.
> Grazie


Prego! Aspetto le tue impressioni ^^


----------



## erab (30 Giugno 2012)

:up::up::up:


----------



## Eliade (30 Giugno 2012)




----------



## aristocat (30 Giugno 2012)

Sul non volersi curare e preferire peggiorare di giorno in giorno... E' difficile. 

Lasciando perdere il fatto che chi sta attorno a tua madre non ha voluto aiutarla (mi pare di capire) più per amore delle apparenze o per altri condizionamenti e preconcetti,
quando una mamma o uno della famiglia ti fa capire che non vuole sottoporsi a un percorso di cura, perché forse non ha il coraggio di accettare una condanna simile e di conviverci e combatterla... è dura. Come fai a costringere quella persona a reagire quando lei per prima ti mette davanti a un muro?...

D'altra parte c'è tutto un risvolto di dolore profondo dei famigliari, i quali giustamente non avrebbero mai sofferto così se solo l'interessato avesse "tamponato" la situazione per tempo. 

Come si fa a capire come è veramente "giusto" comportarsi di fronte a queste situazioni? 
Difficile dire. 

Mi dispiace moltissimo per questa tua ferita profonda.

ari


----------



## Tebe (30 Giugno 2012)

Regina delle Nevi;bt3974 ha detto:
			
		

> Ti consiglio 'Pragmatica della comunicazione umana', un testo che è la pietra miliare della psicologia sistemica. Non è proprio una lettura da spiaggia e ombrellone, più per i contenuti che non per la trattazione (che è di sconcertante linearità, se si considerano gli argomenti di cui parla) e sicuramente non adatto a tutti, ma prevedo che tu te lo berresti. E penso anche che troveresti qualche risposta, persino a domande che non ti sei fatta
> http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Paul_Watzlawick


Matrignola...sto leggendo qualcosa in rete e. Sorrido.
Sai perchè?
Non lo so nemmeno io ma mi viene in mente questo.

Forse ho fatto saltare l'ordine costituito di generazioni di comportamenti. Sia maschili che femminili.
Mi sento come se avessi frantumato dogmi comportamentali di due generazioni,  dove in ognuna c'erano almeno un paio di "matti" pesanti.(gli altri solo un pò allegorici.) dove loro erano il centro e gli altri si adeguavano a.

Poi sono arrivata io.

Questo pensiero me ne fa venire un altro.
Tutte le dinamiche della famiglia sono cambiate da quando sono entrata a gamba tesa con il tso.
Profondamente.
Anche con zii e cugini vari.

E' la prima volta che penso che...dopo averli massacrati emotivamente. Non facendo sconti proprio a nessuno (avrei raso al suolo anche la famosa tomba di famiglia in quel periodo davvero), nemmeno a me purtroppo perchè ne sono uscita a pezzi , insomma dopo tutto sto armageddon...


mi sono incartata. Non condivido pensieri e tastiera. Nel senso. Non riesco a mettere qui ciò che...

Però.
Punto primo. Avendo spezzato dinamiche infelici ho buone possibilità di non diventare schizofrenica anche se  sono il fulcro "negativo" 
Punto secondo. Sono talmente egocentrica che sono già schizofrenica e Manager non esiste. Il blog non esiste. Voi non esistete. E anche io non esisto come Tebe.
Quindi niente flap flap. Niente guest star bionda. Niente di niente.
Va beh. Ma se non mi curo non me ne rendo conto.
Per me sarebbe reale quindi. 



il primo che si permette di farmi un tso gli scaglio addosso una delle maledizioni di Eliade che manco ve la sognate (si è sempre la solita. Quella del pipino mollo. Con manager attacca benissimo)

Massi dai.
Quasi quasi...:canna:


----------



## Tebe (30 Giugno 2012)

aristocat;bt3979 ha detto:
			
		

> Sul non volersi curare e preferire peggiorare di giorno in giorno... E' difficile.
> 
> Lasciando perdere il fatto che chi sta attorno a tua madre non ha voluto aiutarla (mi pare di capire) più per amore delle apparenze o per altri condizionamenti e preconcetti,
> quando una mamma o uno della famiglia ti fa capire che non vuole sottoporsi a un percorso di cura, perché forse non ha il coraggio di accettare una condanna simile e di conviverci e combatterla... è dura. Come fai a costringere quella persona a reagire quando lei per prima ti mette davanti a un muro?...
> ...


Guarda sinceramente...ferita ok ma nemmeno tanto profonda.
Ogni tanto fa male ma nulla che non possa sopportare.
La scelta è semplice.
Scelgo cosa è meglio per me.
Tu non idea di che "paradiso" sia l'assenza della genitrice dalla mia vita.
Rapportato a quando lei c'era.
E non solo negli ultimi anni. Da sempre proprio.

E poi hai ragione. Difficile dire. Anzi impossibile.
Perchè ci sono mille variabili.
E mille sensibilità.
Sono vicina a persone che invece, hanno fatto una scelta opposta alla mia.
Nessuna delle due è facile o giusta.
Lo diventa quando l'alternativa e per te insopportabile.


----------



## aristocat (30 Giugno 2012)

Tebe;bt3981 ha detto:
			
		

> Guarda sinceramente...ferita ok ma nemmeno tanto profonda.
> Ogni tanto fa male ma nulla che non possa sopportare.
> La scelta è semplice.
> Scelgo cosa è meglio per me.
> ...


Capisco, e condivido


----------



## Leda (30 Giugno 2012)

Tebe;bt3980 ha detto:
			
		

> Matrignola...sto leggendo qualcosa in rete e. Sorrido.
> Sai perchè?
> Non lo so nemmeno io ma mi viene in mente questo.
> 
> ...


Molla il cannone e continua a leggere :rotfl:

Matrignola è bravissima quando si tratta di lanciare sassi negli stagni :mrgreen:


----------



## Quibbelqurz (1 Luglio 2012)

se ti interessano gli aspetti della schizofrenia, ne possiamo discutere seriamente. ma mi pare che molte volte sia una scusa con se stesso ...


----------



## Sbriciolata (2 Luglio 2012)

Conosco bene la schizofrenia paranoide. Hai fatto bene per il TSO. Malattia di merda.


----------



## Minerva (2 Luglio 2012)

anche io ho una madre "matta" che mi detesta.
dai quaranta mi sono accorta che sarebbe stato diverso avere una madre accanto, ma è andata così


----------



## Tebe (3 Luglio 2012)

Minerva;bt4022 ha detto:
			
		

> anche io ho una madre "matta" che mi detesta.
> dai quaranta *mi sono accorta che sarebbe stato diverso avere una madre accanto, ma è andata cos*ì


Esattamente il mio pensiero. Ma arrivato prima dei 40.
E si. E' andata così.


----------

